# Star Wars : Episode III Trailer



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.starwars.com/episode-iii/rel ... easer.html

D A R K S I D E


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm sorry but George Lucas finally blew it with me. I could take the substandardness of Episode 1 and the absurdity that was Jar Jar Binks...i could even endure the horrid acting of Hayden Christiansen in Episode 2 and the ludicrous cgi F/X...but when George starts tweaking around with the original trilogy and releasing the DVDs only in the "tweaked" and one might say "PC-friendly" version (the whole idea of Greedo shooting at Han first in the Canteena, and Han actually being too wholesome to draw first blood makes me want to puke), that's where i draw the line.

Will I watch the film eventually? Of course.

Will I donate one more cent of my money to George Lucas' Jabba-sized ego? Never again...well, unless he releases the DVD in their original form...but i can't see that happening in his lifetime.

s.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

It's hard to forgive the abomination that was Jar-Jar Binks, the horribly cliched love puke spoken in Episode II, but I however keep my hopes up for Episode III. I remember seeing the 1st one in the theaters and was extremely let down. I actually thought the Episode II was awesome the first time I saw it in the theaters. Then, when I got it on DVD, it wasn't quite as new to me and I soaked in the awful, stilted acting and dialogue. I still think the second half of Episode II is pretty awesome, once all the courting between soon-to-be Darth and Padme is over and it's all fighting.

one of the problem's doing the prequels in the first place is that there is so much story to tell, it really shouldn't be in three 130 minute films. So much is happening so fast that it is just uptight by nature. Liam Neeson was really the only thing that held the 1st one together and the same goes with Ewan McGregor in the second. They gave the films some much needed credibility. George Lucas seemed to have learned to use Jar-Jar Binks as little as possible in Episode II. Hopefully, he will learn how to write better dialogue in Episode III. And, hopefully, we will see the maturity in acting from Natalie Portman and Hayden Christiensen that has taken place since 2001 or whenever they filmed the second one.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Episode 3 is my reason for living right now!

I promise to stay alive at least until May!

or as someone put it once "I think after episide 3 I will just strap dynamite to my ass because you know, that's just going to be the end of it all"...ok he was a little extreme but you know whatever


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Rumors (RUMORS) are in the air about EP's 7, 8 & 9.

There is a story for it from the books (I havent read them myself).


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah...wow. I can't wait to be disappointed by another pile of crap that George Lucas defecates onto the bigscreen.


----------

